# Automator dossier parent



## gverdier (9 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde,
je fait mes premiers pas avec automator pour automatiser une tache mais je bute sur un problème de dossier parent:
je souhait déplacer des fichiers vers leur dossier parent, voila mon arborescence:

> dossier_principal/
        >	dossier_1/
                           >		test.jpg
                           >		Left/
                                     >			test_1.pg
        >	dossier_2/
                           >		test.jpg
                           >		Left/
                                      >			test_1.pg
        >	dossier_3/
                           >		test.jpg
                           >		Left/
                                       >			test_1.pg
(etc ...)

J'aimerais déplacer tous les fichiers test_1.jpg dans le dossier
 "dossier_* correspondant", soit : 

> dossier_principal/
        >	dossier_1/
                             >		test.jpg
                           >		test.jpg
                           >		Left/
        >	dossier_2/
                             >		test.jpg
                           >		test.jpg
                           >		Left/
        >	dossier_3/
                            >		test.jpg
                           >		test_1.jpg
                           >		Left/


sauriez vous comment je peut faire cette action ?

merci beaucoup!

Ben non, on ne sait pas, du moins, dans "Applications" ! Si tu avais pris une minute pour lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" placée en tête du forum, et qui précise :



> Concernant le cas particulier d'Automator, jusqu'à nouvel avis, on en parlera dans le forum accueillant normalement les discussions concernant les applications qu'on veut automatiser (par exemple dans "Internet et réseau" pour l'automatisation d'envois de mails, ou dans "Photo" pour des traitements "batch" de photos).



tu aurais su qu'on ne savait pas, et tu serais allé directement poser ta question dans le bon forum au lieu de m'obliger à l'y déplacer !


----------



## gverdier (19 Janvier 2012)

Ben non, on ne sait pas, du moins, dans "Applications" ! Si tu avais pris une minute pour lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" placée en tête du forum, et qui précise :



tu aurais su qu'on ne savait pas, et tu serais allé directement poser ta question dans le bon forum au lieu de m'obliger à l'y déplacer ![/QUOTE]

Merci Pascal 77 !


----------

